# Dunayevsky, Isaak (1900-1955) (Russia)



## Dima (Oct 3, 2016)

Do you know who was the most popular russian composer in time of Prokofiev and Shostakovich?
He was the sound of that era and till our days he is more popular and known in Russia than Prokofiev and Shostakovich.
This was Isaak Dunaevsky.
I decideded to tell about him because out of Russia he is not so known.
Here it is his two most known great symphonic works (he mostly wrote songs, film music and operettas):

1. Overture to the film "Children of Captain Grant".
2. Symphonic piece "Horse racing" from film Kuban Cossacks.
And as an example one of his songs from film Kuban Cossacks (it was also used in symphonic piece).

These 3 pieces you can listen here:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1eVgT1drUc0oEECCr5of0bxGYa0GlWeua?usp=sharing


----------



## Dima (Oct 3, 2016)

Here you can watch great music fantasy on the themes of popular songs in Odessa city in 20 century of different composers (composed by Pavel Vernikov - the violinst). It ends with the song of Dunaevsky "Heart".





And here Dunaevsky's own song about city Odessa (I have visited this city several times): 




And here once again his hit on video: overture to "Children of Captain Grant" (it was written in 1936):


----------

